# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Thông tin về giải pháp chuyển tiền viettel đơn giản, số tiền phải trả chuyển tền hết mức 50 nghìn

## tranductiensd

Bắn tiền Viettel là các bước để người dùng chia sẻ tiền trong ID điện thoại. Chỉ với một cú pháp nhanh gọn, khách hàng đã có thể bắn tiền Viettel, chuyển tiền số liên lạc mạng Viettel cho quý khách bè, người thân. tìm kiếm ngay phương pháp bắn tiền Viettel để trợ giúp người khác khi đang cần thiết.

>>Trong số các dịch vụ chuyển tiền nhà  mạng thì giải  pháp cú pháp chuyển tiền viettel  là một phương pháp chuyển tiền giữa bất kỳ thuê bao khá đơn giản và  thuận tiện. với một phương thức phương án chỉ  cùng vài bước thì giải pháp này được nhiều bạn đang cần vì nó tốc độ và sử dụng cho tất  cả trường hợp  khác nhau.

Mới đây Viettel đã triển khai đăng ký 4G Viettel cho toàn bộ thuê bao của nhà cung cấp dịch vụ viễn thông này trên Việt Nam. Chỉ cần đổi SIM 3G sang 4G và soạn tin nhắn đăng ký 4G Viettel là quý khách đã dùng được Internet tốc độ cao. Một thủ thuật khác cũng luôn được người dùng Viettel tìm kiếm đó là phương án bắn tiền Viettel, chuyển tiền Hotline mạng Viettel. với cú pháp hết sức đơn giản, các bạn sẽ bắn tiền Viettel, chuyển tiền số liên lạc mạng Viettel cho bạn bè, người thân chỉ trong vài giây.



Các bước lấy mật khẩu chuyển tiền Viettel

Bước dẫn đầu khi muốn chuyển tiền Viettel là bạn đang cần lấy mật khẩu chuyển tiền. Việc này tương trợ người ngoài, không tính tới mật khẩu chuyển tiền không thể chuyển tiền của chính bạn. cách thức lấy mật khẩu chuyển tiền là soạn tin:

MK gửi 136

Việc lấy mật khẩu chỉ ứng dụng khi khách hàng chưa lấy lần nào. Nếu quý khách hàng đã lấy rồi thì dùng lại mật khẩu cũ.

Khi bạn gửi tin nhắn thành công, trung tâm sẽ gửi cho các bạn 1 tin nhắn với nội dung chứa dãy số mật khẩu. Để dễ nhớ hơn, quý khách nên đổi mật khẩu chuyển tiền thành một dãy số dễ nhớ hơn. phương án đổi là soạn tin theo cú pháp:

MK Mật-khẩu-cũ Mật-khẩu-mới gửi 136

Chú ý: mật khẩu là dãy số gồm 8 chữ số.

>> Áp dụng hướng dẫn chuyển tiền viettel bằng mật khẩu là một phương pháp thu phí khá là cao, mỗi lần 2000 VNĐ cho chi phí chuyển từ thuê bao này sang thuê bao kia. Mà mỗi  lần chuyển tiền hết mức là 50.000 VNĐ, có thể nói đây là một mức lãi  không hề thấp của bên Viettel.

Phương án thức dùng dịch vụ

– Để có thể biết chính xác thông tin về giải pháp, bạn hãy gửi mã lệnh theo cú pháp *136#. Sau đó ấn ok

– Để có thể chuyển tiền sang thuê bao khác, quý khách tiến hành thực hiện theo 2 bước:

Bước 1: Nhắn tin lấy Mật khẩu chuyển tiền

– Các bạn nhắn tin để lấy Mật khẩu chuyển tiền theo 2 thao tác:

+ Cấu trúc 1: MK gửi đến 136

+ Cấu trúc 2: MK zzzzzzzz gửi 136 (trong đó zzzzzzzz 8 ký tự số)



– Lưu ý: với mật khẩu này quý khách chỉ được cấp 1 lần thôi, nên hãy lưu trong điện thoại di động cẩn trọng nhé!

Bước 2: quý khách hàng thực hiện chuyển tiền

– Để có thể dùng gói dịch vụ, quý khách hàng tiến hành gửi code lệnh theo cú pháp sau: “*136*Mat khau chuyen tien*Thue bao nhan tien*So tien chuyen#”

– Rồi ấn OK

Ví dụ chuyển tiền cụ thể

– Mật khẩu chuyển tiền của quý khách là 01234567

– Quý khách hàng muốn chuyển 20.000 đồng cho một thuê bao khác

– Số thuê bao nhận tiền là 01688688688

– Quý khách hàng đang có nhu cầu chuyển tiền cho số thuê bao trên thì hãy thực hiện các bước trên bàn phím như sau: *136*01234567*01688688688*20000#

– Rồi ấn ok

Với cú pháp trên bạn đã có thể bắn tiền Viettel giá trị cốt lõi rồi.

>> Là một thủ  thuật không khó nhưng nhiều quý khách  quên do ít thực hiện, mỗi khi thực hiện quá trình chuyển  tiền này nếu các bạn không biết hay  gọi điện với nhóm trung tâm sửa iphone các bạn sẽ được hỗ  trợ nhiệt tình hoặc có thể qua cửa hàng để được tư  vấn ngay và luôn...

Điều kiện chuyển tiền Viettel thành công

Điều kiện cùng thuê bao chuyển tiền mạng Viettel:

Là thuê bao Viettel trả trước làm việc tối thiểu 180 ngày, tính từ ngày kích hoạt.
Thuê bao làm việc 2 chiều ở thời điểm chuyển tiền.
Trong id gốc có đủ tiền để chuyển và gửi tiền phí chuyển.
Điều kiện với thuê bao nhận:

Là thuê bao Viettel trả trước đang hoạt động.

Số tiền được chuyển sẽ cộng gián tiếp vào id chính của thuê bao nhận. Thuê bao nhận có thể sử dụng số tiền đó để sử dụng mọi giải pháp nào của Viettel.

----------

